# Check out our club, may be the one!



## Mad Racks (Jul 11, 2006)

989 acer QDM club has 4 openings. Pines, hardwood bottoms, 3 creeks from spring feed lakes on ajoining properties crossings our property and meeting together at back of property. 12 food plotes as of now and other future sites. Camping on property, no elect. or water. RV camp ground just 2.5 miles from property with fair rates. We are located just 7 miles south of Buena Vista, Ga. in Marion County. PM or call between 7pm - 10pm . 
Ask for Madison  706-681-3203.

Membership-- 650.00 per year.
22 total members.
Membership runs from June 1 to May 1.
Membership covers hunting all legal game.
For more info PM or call.


MEMBERSHIP  FULL.  GOOD LUCK TO ALL.
LOOKING FORWARD TO A GREAT SEASON.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 18, 2006)

Just 3 left ! PM or call, season is near.
Now only 2 left !! Season's here. PM or Call.
GOOD HUNTING EVERYONE....................


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 24, 2006)

Showing property this weekend. Hope to fill some more memberships. Season opens soon. Good times and safe hunting to all.

Madison


----------



## jimmy_mac (Aug 29, 2006)

*Couple looking for Lease*

I am looking for a safe place for my wife and I to hunt. We are in Albany Ga, but don;t mind a drive. Id there spaces still avail.?


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2006)

jimmy mac, yes we still have openings. PM your # or call between 7-10 pm, 706-681-3203 ask for Madison. Showing property agin this weekend.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 10, 2006)

Still have openings. Planting plots and still showing property. Check us out. Season has started, but there is still a little time left to scout before gun season. Good luck to those who have a place, to those who don't, come join and enjoy.
We are looking forward to a great season.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 15, 2006)

tttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 17, 2006)

ttt


----------

